# female dog pees while walking and running..parsley, incontinence or UTI?



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

My pup is 5.5 mo female un-spayed. I got her at 3.5. She was pretty easy to house train, positive rewards for going outside in her spot, and when she went inside I just said Oops! and scooped her up and hustled her outside where I praised.... Then I taught her touch and how to ring a bell to go outside. She picked it up in 3 days. So for the past month she either rings the bell to go outside or I time it and take her out after a nap, a play session or a meal. So I figured we had it made. She's really smart.

BUT she's been having an occasional accident in the house, and they are ALWAYS these long skinny lakes of pee. Then today I picked her up from her first ever doggie day care with my Obed. instructor who said that she and her helper had noticed that my dog peed as she walked and even as she was running. I realized that explained the long skinny lakes of pee. 

I made an apt with a new vet (fired my old one lol) for Tuesday. But I'm not going to hold my breath that the vet will have the answers. 

Has anyone else had this problem? With a young dog? 

Is this a health issue? A training issue?

Ok and FWIW I notice that she free grazes on my Parsley plants. I brought the plants inside when it started to get cold out. I noticed her eating only the parsley plants so today I removed them from her area. I just now read on the Proin Thread about folks giving thier incontinent dogs Parsley as a diuretic (ok got to look that word up) as it makes the dog empty thier bladder all at once......

ACK Mods I meant to put this in the General Dog area not in Training. Can you move it?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd be inclined to think that it's more of a health issue. Definitely have her checked for a UTI.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Vet checked Tues, is not a UTI.

Vet suggested going back over potty training with the dog, watch her more closely, more praise when she goes outside.

My obed inst and I both are starting to think this is a bladder control issue not a training one.

WIERD


----------

